# wheeling island boat ramp



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone has put over at wheeling island boat ramp? And if its usable this time of the year?
Thanks
Gary


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

Haven't been by recently,but in years past the City of Wheeling keeps the gate locked till about mid March.
Usually once it's open the ramp is covered with mud until they get it cleaned off.
My 1st couple trips last year I launched out of Bellaire.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

It was still covered with snow yesterday and I would bet the gate is still locked


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

Where's the ramp in/near Bellaire??


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

The ramp in Bellaire is new,it's only a couple years old. I could show you alot easier than I can explain how to get to it!!!You would never even know it exists!
Coming from the North............Get off Rt.7 at the 1st Bellaire exit,make a right at the end of the ramp,you will be going through the beginning of town on what used to be old Rt.7.Continue south until you see the Dairy Queen on your left,right after the DQ make a left and go under the train bridge,at the stop make another left...........it looks like you will be entering the old cement plant,before you enter the plant you want to make a right. Now you are on an alley that goes toward the river then turns into a mud/gravel road for about 150yds then you are in the parking lot of the ramp.

It is a good ramp with a courtesy dock.


----------

